# Midway: Erster Trailer zum Kriegsfilm von Roland Emmerich



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Midway: Erster Trailer zum Kriegsfilm von Roland Emmerich* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Midway: Erster Trailer zum Kriegsfilm von Roland Emmerich*


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Juni 2019)

sieht aus wie War Thunder. 
niice


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (30. Juni 2019)

Ein neuer Kriegsfilm zu einem eher vergessenen Schauplatz und auch noch von einem bekannten Regisseur?
Kommt definitiv auf meine - seit Jahren schon lächerlich kurze - Watchlist.

Nachdem in den letzten Jahren hauptsächlich Superhelden-Aufgüsse, Star Wars "gone bad", oder Neuverfilmungen 
von eigentlich gutem 80er / 90er Material erschienen sind, ist das eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Juni 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ein neuer Kriegsfilm zu einem eher vergessenen Schauplatz und auch noch von einem bekannten Regisseur?
> Kommt definitiv auf meine - seit Jahren schon lächerlich kurze - Watchlist.



vergessener Schauplatz –bitte was? 
an dem film ist alles falsch was man sich überhaupt nur vorstellen kann. es ist kein geschichtsunterricht sondern hauptsächlich hardcore US-propaganda, mit ausgezeichneten visuals. japaner sind hier die bösen aliens gegen die großartigsten der großartigen auf der anderen seite. kennen wir, gab es schon, nannte sich damals Independence Day. 
 "Der Angriff auf Pearl Harbour galt in erster Linie nicht der Vorbereitung einer Landung, sondern dazu, der Invasion auf den Phillippinen den Rücken frei zu halten und die amerikanische Pazifikflotte als Machtfaktor auszuschalten."

das einzig gute an diesem film ist die vebindung zum spiel War Thunder..... der film selbst geht mir a** vorbei.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2019)

Puh das CGI sicht ja teils fürchtelich aus und das ganze ist mir wieder zu patriotisch aufgeladen, definitiv nichts für mich. Werde mir dafür demnächst "They shall not grow old" von Peter Jackson anschauen, das ist Geschichte neutral zum Leben erweckt!


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

Mich haut der Trailer auch nicht vom Hocker. Besser als der "Pearl Harbor" Film von Michael Bay wird der bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mich haut der Trailer auch nicht vom Hocker. Besser als der "Pearl Harbor" Film von Michael Bay wird der bestimmt nicht.



Eins muss man Michael Bay eben lassen, bei aller Stumpfheit seiner Filme ist das CGI immer over the top.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Eins muss man Michael Bay eben lassen, bei aller Stumpfheit seiner Filme ist das CGI immer over the top.


Wobei Roland Emmerich damals mit "Independence Day" auch etliche Preise für die visuellen Effekte abgesahnt hat.

Nur richtige Tiefe haben seine Filme nicht.


----------



## Captain-S (30. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Eins muss man Michael Bay eben lassen, bei aller Stumpfheit seiner Filme ist das CGI immer over the top.


Die CGI kommt bei seinen Filmen fast immer von ILM und das sind nunmal die Besten der Besten.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Die CGI kommt bei seinen Filmen fast immer von ILM und das sind nunmal die Besten der Besten.



Weta Digital nicht vergessen!


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2019)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Die CGI kommt bei seinen Filmen fast immer von ILM und das sind nunmal die Besten der Besten.



Er ist aber tortzdem letzendlich für die Shots verantwortlich. Was die Effekte unglaublich glaubwürdig macht ist eben das es nie aus nur CGI besteht sondern immer mit realen Effekten vermischt ist, das macht das ganze deutlich glaubwürdiger als nur CGI.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (30. Juni 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> vergessener Schauplatz –bitte was?



Kannst du mir irgendeinen Kriegsfilm der vergangenen 30 Jahre nennen, der sich auf die Schlacht von Midway bezieht?



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> es ist kein geschichtsunterricht sondern hauptsächlich hardcore US-propaganda,



Also wie die meisten Kriegsfilme.
Allerdings kann ich die Action von der Realität & Geschichte trennen. Über dieses Geschichtswissen verfüge ich.

Was auch der Grund ist, warum ich mir viele Filme, wie Fury z.B. erst gar nicht angesehen habe.
Wenn sich dieser Film auch als kompletter Crap herausstellt, dann fliegt er von meiner Liste. Aber bis dahin steht er auf meiner Liste.



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> "Der Angriff auf Pearl Harbour galt in erster Linie nicht der Vorbereitung einer Landung, sondern dazu, der Invasion auf den Phillippinen den Rücken frei zu halten und die amerikanische Pazifikflotte als Machtfaktor auszuschalten."



Was ist daran falsch?



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> japaner sind hier die bösen



Ich mag Japan. Aber das deren Regierung damals Mist gebaut hat (wie unsere), wirst du wohl kaum Abstreiten können.
Und ja. Ein Angriff auf einen Flottenstützpunkt (Pearl Harbour), einer (beinahe) Supermacht, zieht logischerweise Konsequenzen nach sich.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2019)

Es gibt im Krieg keine Guten und Bösen, genauso wenig wie Verlierer oder Gewinner und die USA als gut darzustellen halt ich für Schwachsinn es gibt wohl keine größeren Kriegstreiber. Aber lassen wir das, das wird zu Offtopic.


----------



## BoMbY (30. Juni 2019)

Und wieder ein Remake eines Klassikers. Das Original von 1976 (mit Charlton Heston, Henry Fonda, James Coburn und Robert Wagner) wird er vermutlich niemals übertreffen.

Edit: Und das CGI ist eher schlecht inkl. typischen Emmerich-Übertreibungen mit Explosionen etc.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2019)

Die Amis wieder. Wir sind die größten, die schönsten, die besten und die tollsten Achja und wieder mal eine Neuverfilmung eines tollen Klassikers. Dafür in`s Kino, nein danke...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Remake eines Klassikers. Das Original von 1976 (mit Charlton Heston, Henry Fonda, James Coburn und Robert Wagner) wird er vermutlich niemals übertreffen.


Stimmt! Den hatte ich ganz vergessen. Lange her wo ich den gesehen habe.


----------



## thrustno1 (1. Juli 2019)

Was genau verursachte die Explosionen auf den Hauptdecks ? 13,2mm oder auch 20mm MG der Japaner ja wohl nicht oder ? komisch ist aber das in jedem einzelenen Film ständig ein Flieger über das Deck fliegt mit dem MG Feuert und alles Explodiert. 

die einzige Munition die "Explodierte" waren Deutsche Minengeschosse aber auch die waren Relativ klein.


----------

